# transfering files from 10.6.8 to iPAD Air 2



## drdrum (Jan 27, 2010)

I just got an Ipad Air 2 and want to transfer some files from my 2009 Macbook pro. I tried bluetooth but it says its not supported. I dont want to upgrade my os because everything is working on the MBP. What APP is best for this? 
Thanks


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Dropbox


----------



## drdrum (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks 
Ive done that and it worked but I have a couple of gigs worth of files and I'd like to transfer. In the app store there are a few transfer apps, which one is the best?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I was going to mention *BitTorrent Sync* which I found to be very fast and easy, but it and many other such utilities need 10.7.x or later.

But you can always use Apple's pdf iPad Manual suggestion to use iTunes.
http://manuals.info.apple.com/MANUALS/1000/MA1595/en_US/ipad_user_guide.pdf



> "Transfer files
> There are several ways to transfer files between iPad and your computer or other iOS device.
> Transfer files using iTunes. Connect iPad to your computer using the included cable. In iTunes on your computer, select iPad, then click Apps. Use the File Sharing section to transfer documents between iPad and your computer. Apps that support file sharing appear in the Apps list. To delete a file, select it in the Documents list, then press the Delete key.
> You can also view files received as email attachments on iPad. ..."
> ...


----------



## drdrum (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks pm-r, that is very helpfull.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

Why didn't you go with iTunes?
It's the most straight forward method to move files between iOS and OS X


----------



## drdrum (Jan 27, 2010)

The ipad and MBP with itunes 11.xxx wont talk to each other for some reason. I need v12 and 10.6.8 doesnt support v12


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I don't know what's different with your iPAD Air 2, but both our iPad 2 and iPad 3 Retina with iOS 7.1.2 both work with our SL 10.6.8 iMac and iTunes 11.4, which is still available to download.

I'd avoid iTunes v. 12.x if possible as it sucks big time and many users have gone back to 11.x and many sites give directions for doing so, but a bit of a PITA to do. So it's not just my personal opinion. 

Edit:
Syncing with iTunes on a Mac or PC requires:
*Mac: OS X v10.6.8 or* later
PC: Windows 8, Windows 7, Windows Vista, or Windows XP Home or Professional with Service Pack 3 or later
iTunes (free download from Apple (Canada) - iTunes - Download iTunes Now)

iPad Air 2 - Buy iPad Air 2 - Apple Store (Canada)

Just avoid their link to download iTunes 12.x.


----------



## drdrum (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks again, 
Ill give it another go. I may have done something or missed something.
Im just trying to get some wav files on there.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

As far as I know, which isn't much when it comes to iOS and sound files, I didn't think .wav files worked properly between OS X and iOS natively. And some other solution or info is probably required.

Try googling or even have a read here:
How to sync WAV Files to iTunes to play in iPhone, iPad, iPod?-Digitizing Your Media Life

Or maybe a more knowledgeable member will chime in to help a bit better.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

drdrum said:


> some wav files on there.


.wav is not supported on iPad, iPod, iPhone.

Try Convert Audio Files To/From All Audio Formats with Switch

It has worked OK for me and is free.


----------



## drdrum (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, I have it sorted now. I finally got it to work. For some reason the ipad tab in itunes would disappear. once i clicked it it was cool. 
Im using Stage Traxx app for the wav files and it plays those.
Thanks for all the suggestions I learned a thing or two.


----------

